# Probleme mit UMTS-Stick von Vodafone



## Bambalouni (26. November 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe ein Problem mit meinem UMTS-Stick. Ich nutze nun seit kanpp 6 Monaten die UMTS-Flatrate von Vodafone mit Studentenrabatt für knapp 30Euro. Eigentlich viel zu viel, wenn man sich anschaut das BILD-Mobil dies inzwischen für die Hälfte anbietet. Ich habe eine übliche Traffic-Begrenzung von 5 GB, dann wir die Geschwindigkeit entsprechend gedrosselt.

Anfangs war ich mit dem Stick sehr zufrieden. Im Allgemein lag der Speed bei 4 - 2 MB/S je nach Tageszeit. In den letzten Monaten ist die Leistung jedoch kontinuierlich schlechter geworden. Vorallem am nachmittag und Abend sind höchstens 100KB/s drin, meist aber deutlich unter 10KB/s. Es schleicht und schleicht. Ich habe die 5GB wohlgemerkt noch lange nicht erreicht!

Ein Verwandter mit Wissen auf dem Gebiet meinte jetzt zu mir, dass die Geschwindigkeitsverluste durch zu viele Nutzer des Netzes kommt, die in den letzten Monaten rasant angestiegen seien, aber das Netz nicht weiter ausgebaut. 

e-Mails werden von Vodafone leider ignoriert. Habe ich das Recht den Vertrag zu kündigen?? Was kann ich tun um die Leistung zu erhöhen??

Beste Grüße
Franz


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2009)

Moin & Willkommen im Forum,

ich hab genau des wegen von Vodafone zu O2 gewechselt am Anfang des Jahres.
Billiger (21,50€ mtl.), 10GB Volumen und bessere Verbindung, den ganzen Tag über!

Hast du bei Vodafone den Vertrag mit 2 Jahres Laufzeit abgeschlossen?
Es gibt, oder gab zumindest, als ich den Vertrag da hatte, auch einen mit & Monaten Laufzeit.

Wenn du den 2 Jahres Vertrag hast, dann wirst du vor Ablauf sicher nicht raus kommen.
Ich bin mir relativ sicher das dort irgendwo steht das die Geschwindigkeit nicht garantiert wird, damit ist Vodafone fein raus 


MfG D!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2009)

O2? Na da haste aber Glück das du überhaupt Netz hast.

Man sollte immer vorher Online die Netzabdeckung angucken. Vodafone ist im Osten sehr sehr stark, Telekom im Süden und Westen. O2 ist ein Furz auf der Landkarte, kenne viele die sich über den O2 Stick aufregen. 


UMTS wird stark durch Äußere Einflüsse beschränkt: 

- Hindernisse wie Bäume, Häuser 
- Jeder Art von Funk (Störsignale) 

Manchmal reicht es schon in ein anderes Zimmer zu gehen. Erfahrungsgemäß hat man im Dachgeschoss die Beste Leistung. 

Frage doch einfach mal Freundlich bei Vodafone nach. Wenn man selber freundlich auftritt, und nicht gleich genervt an die Sache rangeht, ist das Problem meist schnell behoben, so meine Erfahrung aus dem Beruf. Ein genervter Anruf trägt nur dazu bei das man von einm zu anderem in der Hotline weitergeleitet wird bis man schließlich keine Lust oder Zeit mehr hat.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2009)

Ich hab 4 von 5 Balken HSDPA hier 
Natürlich sollte man das checken, aber ich hab hier 1a Empfang!


----------



## pixelflair (26. November 2009)

Also bis auf hier im "Dorf" wo ich nur EDGE hab , habe ich immer vollen Empfang gehabt , egal wo ich war mit Vodafone


----------

